# Can't Record Any of the Channels on Upcomming HBO/Max Free Preview



## dnamertz (Mar 7, 2010)

I just received my new Directv SD DVR. I don't subscribe to HBO or Cinemax, but there is the free preview this weekend and when try to record movies that are airing on those channels this weekend, I do not have the option to record them. If I'm on the movie in the guide and push the Record button nothing happens, and if I press info, Record is not one of the options.

Is this because I don't currently subscribe to these channels? I don't have this problem on my HD DVR, or the old DirecTivo receiver I used to have.


----------



## johnchart (Sep 17, 2006)

It's probably because effective date isn't until 06/08/12. Try it then.


----------



## bigwad (Oct 19, 2006)

In the past when I tried it, it tells me I am not authorized for this channel, but asks if I want to record it anyways. I say yes, it records. I've done this about every time we get a free preview.


----------



## slo_dave (Jul 10, 2010)

After the promo starts you can record... but the recordings expire when the promo does.

Does anyone remember if HBO On Demand is available during this time?


----------



## Indiana627 (Nov 18, 2005)

bigwad said:


> In the past when I tried it, it tells me I am not authorized for this channel, but asks if I want to record it anyways. I say yes, it records. I've done this about every time we get a free preview.


Same here.


slo_dave said:


> After the promo starts you can record... but the recordings expire when the promo does.


Not correct. I've watched movies recorded during free previews months later (including this past weekend). I think if you download content from the provider during the free preview, that expires.


----------



## fleckrj (Sep 4, 2009)

slo_dave said:


> After the promo starts you can record... but the recordings expire when the promo does.
> 
> Does anyone remember if HBO On Demand is available during this time?


I still have movies from a previous promo that my grandson likes to watch when he is visiting. They work fine long after the promo ends. As far as I know, recordings of PPV movies are the only ones that expire.


----------



## Shades228 (Mar 18, 2008)

May seem like a dumb question but can you pause tv, or record something else right now? If the answer is no then it needs authorizations resent.


----------



## charlie460 (Sep 12, 2009)

My HR24 let me go ahead and set a few shows to record on HBO, just letting me know that the receiver is not currently authorized for those channels so they may not tape.


----------



## dnamertz (Mar 7, 2010)

johnchart said:


> It's probably because effective date isn't until 06/08/12. Try it then.


I've always been able to do it before the free preview begins on my HD DVR receiver and on the DirecTivo receiver I used to have.

As others have said, I would sometimes get the message saying that "the channel is not authorized would you like to record it anyway?"...but I was always able to schedule it anyway. This is the case right now on my HD DVR, but this new SD DVR receiver is just not letting me attempt to record upcomming movies on these channels.


----------



## dnamertz (Mar 7, 2010)

Shades228 said:


> May seem like a dumb question but can you pause tv, or record something else right now? If the answer is no then it needs authorizations resent.


Yes, I am able to record other shows and pause live TV right now.


----------



## kocuba (Dec 29, 2006)

I use to do it from the website. But that has now changed too. It tells me I'm not authorized forthat channel and will not let me record. Guess I will have to wait till tomorrow.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

dnamertz said:


> I've always been able to do it before the free preview begins on my HD DVR receiver and on the DirecTivo receiver I used to have.
> 
> As others have said, I would sometimes get the message saying that "the channel is not authorized would you like to record it anyway?"...but I was always able to schedule it anyway. This is the case right now on my HD DVR, but this new SD DVR receiver is just not letting me attempt to record upcomming movies on these channels.


Is it allowing you to record HD shows on the SD receiver? 
Check that you're on the SD channel or not!


----------



## Shades228 (Mar 18, 2008)

Laxguy said:


> Is it allowing you to record HD shows on the SD receiver?
> Check that you're on the SD channel or not!


SD DVR's cannot see HD channels. The website shouldn't show SD receiver options if you choose a HD channel.


----------



## dnamertz (Mar 7, 2010)

Laxguy said:


> Is it allowing you to record HD shows on the SD receiver?
> Check that you're on the SD channel or not!


As Shades said, it only shows me SD channels on the SD receiver. I am able to pre-record on these channels through the website, but not using the receiver itself.


----------



## SteveHas (Feb 7, 2007)

I suspect this limitation may be tied to specific hardware.
On my units I have been able to keep recordings from freeviews for a very long time.


----------

